# I am standing up and admitting ...



## Lin19687 (Aug 17, 2018)

....admitting that I am an FO HO !!!

I just tallied up what I have spent on FO's so far. 

All I have to say is that I am glad that I am single and answer to no one .... or I would be divorced a 3rd time



Come on , You know You Want to admit it too ....

Who here is with me ?


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 17, 2018)

I stand beside you in FO-HO-dum. I got the rustic essentials deal AND the Aztech deal within a week of each other and I already had 3 shelves worth of FO's.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 18, 2018)

Where's the line for the Mica Maniacs?  That's where I'll be.  Want every single color invented!


----------



## LiLiSoapz (Aug 18, 2018)

I completely understand, I am an All Around Crafting Junkie.  My husband is giving me the side-eye as I try to convince him that we will save money on soap.


----------



## littlemissjellyfish (Aug 18, 2018)

I am a FO, EO ho...fo’ sho’!
I keep a list of soaps that I want to make and must have ALL the FO, EO, herbs, powders etc...just in case I want to make that particular soap today. I have taken over a whole kitchen cabinet with just my soap stuff. I have an a serious problem


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 18, 2018)

Oh @lenarenee I am right there too !
Thank goodness for Micas & More's low low prices !!!  I have another delivery the end of this month too


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 18, 2018)

I’m both a FOHO and mica Ho.  Not guilty about it either.  Husband has never said a word thank goodness.


----------



## Cellador (Aug 18, 2018)

I am a FO Ho ....I have a whole shelf of FOs and I still want more. Umm, the entire Fragrance Formulator sample set at WSP is 50% right now, and I'm actually considering it. I have several of the individual scents that I haven't used yet....but, but....so many FOs that can be mixed! At 50% off! Help...


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 18, 2018)

@Cellador   STOP !!  I can't believe you just told me that !!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol, trying to stay away from there


----------



## LilyJo (Aug 18, 2018)

I have to admit that I too am a FOHO - I have masses already but a supplier had a special offer and I didnt already have them, and its nearly halloween, and it IS nearly Christmas...not that I am justifying buying another 15 or anything


----------



## scard (Aug 18, 2018)

Yes to all of the above!


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 18, 2018)

Cellador said:


> I am a FO Ho ....I have a whole shelf of FOs and I still want more. Umm, the entire Fragrance Formulator sample set at WSP is 50% right now, and I'm actually considering it. I have several of the individual scents that I haven't used yet....but, but....so many FOs that can be mixed! At 50% off! Help...


Dangit.. I just got mine in from Aztec today and I perked up when i saw this.. I need help


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 18, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> I’m both a FOHO and mica Ho.  Not guilty about it either.  Husband has never said a word thank goodness.


OMG me too. I think I have more mica/colorants, than I do fragrances. And glitter. I have a ton of glitter. I love glitter. LOL


----------



## Arimara (Aug 18, 2018)

I haven't bought any scents in a while. I probably should...


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 18, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> OMG me too. I think I have more mica/colorants, than I do fragrances. And glitter. I have a ton of glitter. I love glitter. LOL


I just got in new mica too. now im trying to decide which one to use first


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 18, 2018)

Do I DARE post a pic of my fo's ?

Ok I will, here are also my Micas and there are more coming end of month, maybe 4 more so not bad


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 18, 2018)

I hear you talking about my stash !


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 18, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Do I DARE post a pic of my fo's ?
> 
> Ok I will, here are also my Micas and there are more coming end of month, maybe 4 more so not bad
> View attachment 31587
> ...


Multiply all that times at least 4, and you have close to what I have in each category.   (and I am serious that is NOT an exaggeration)


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 18, 2018)

msunnerstood said:


> I just got in new mica too. now im trying to decide which one to use first


that is the hard part


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 18, 2018)

Shall I mention my two large freestanding cabinets, 5 or 6 shelf, that are chuck full of fragrances and the racks that hold totes of fragrances. Then there the cabinet that holds the overflow. Now that is hording fragrances...My biggest fear is an earthquake, I would have to call hazmat to clean up. I do zip tie the cabinet doors hoping if /when an earthquake hits I will have a chance to catch the bottles before they break. My cabinets are braced to the wall so hopefully the whole cabinets do not go.


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 18, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Do I DARE post a pic of my fo's ?
> 
> Ok I will, here are also my Micas and there are more coming end of month, maybe 4 more so not bad
> View attachment 31587
> ...


 I think it's time to go make soap at your house.


----------



## Holly8991 (Aug 18, 2018)

I am also a FOHO!


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 18, 2018)

You guys realize you are all bad influences right? I mean, I dont have nearly as much as lin, or multiple tied up, anchored cabinets soooo thats means... I can buy more


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 18, 2018)

I have a refrigerator full of FOs, and EOs. I have a different refrigerator full of oils.  I have shelves of micas, clays, rice flour, arrowroot, baking soda, DE, deodorant tubes, powder boxes...and more yarn than many yarn shops. I also have a pound or more of wool to spin. I’m a hopeless addict.  Sorry, I’m not sorry at all.


----------



## Cellador (Aug 18, 2018)

msunnerstood said:


> You guys realize you are all bad influences right? I mean, I dont have nearly as much as lin, or multiple tied up, anchored cabinets soooo thats means... I can buy more



Yes, yes you can.


----------



## zanzalawi (Aug 19, 2018)

I am a remorseful FOHO! 
I have so many FOs I find I’m so disappointed in!
I haven’t been pleased with fragrances I tried from nurture- they seem to have all faded in cp
And I have a boatload from WSP that haven’t stuck very well either
Is there a supplier out there that just doesn’t carry any duds? One who’s Every FO kicks butt?! [emoji23]

@cmzaha uhhhhh that sounds incredible


----------



## dibbles (Aug 19, 2018)

zanzalawi said:


> I am a remorseful FOHO!
> I have so many FOs I find I’m so disappointed in!
> I haven’t been pleased with fragrances I tried from nurture- they seem to have all faded in cp
> And I have a boatload from WSP that haven’t stuck very well either
> Is there a supplier out there that just doesn’t carry any duds? One who’s Every FO kicks butt?!



Unfortunately, no. I don't know which FOs you tried from Nurture, but I've had pretty good luck there. Bramble Berry and WSP as well. You might try Fragrance Buddy - I haven't tried too many of them, but have found that the ones I have tried stick. I also like Sweet Cakes, but you have to email them to get the IFRA usage amounts which is inconvenient. The one supplier I haven't had good luck with is Nature's Garden. I tried probably a dozen samples and all but one or two were so weak OOB I didn't even try to use most of them. Other people seem to have great luck with NG though, so I just must have picked duds. It helps to read reviews on the websites and also here in the Fragrance Oil section. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MFTWfchk-c7sNswuh-yaTdRf1M/edit#gid=778656389


----------



## Misschief (Aug 19, 2018)

I will admit.... nothing. Nothing. Nope. No. Uh uh.


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 19, 2018)

Fragrance buddy is my go to but I HP so it might be different.


----------



## jentlesoaps (Aug 19, 2018)

Okay fellow FO Ho's. Who else is liking Santa Farts?  Anyone smell popcorn? AND COOKIES, LOLOL


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 19, 2018)

I have to point out that this stash of mine is only from January of this year. I tossed out the old fo's from years ago and had to buy all new.. I am sure I will be up there with you Big girls by this time next year if I keep this up 

As you can see these all are from NG.  Mainly due to their prices.
BUT I have to say that you should give them a try even if it smells weak OOB.  I got the Orange Cranberry, only 1% usage - my bad for not seeing that when I bought it.  Barely a scent OOB.  but MAN ALIVE it is strong after a month cure !  I am SO glad I tried it in a mix of other FO's and alone.

I only have 3 bars of Cracklin Birch left so I better get soaping today on that.  It really is selling very well, both Men & Women.


----------



## lucycat (Aug 19, 2018)

I love fragrances too much.  A few years ago I inventoried my fragrances and then set a limit;  I can only buy in 2018 the quantity that I used in 2017.   I know it isn't fun but I had run out of room.   It works.


----------



## zanzalawi (Aug 19, 2018)

dibbles said:


> Unfortunately, no. I don't know which FOs you tried from Nurture, but I've had pretty good luck there. Bramble Berry and WSP as well. You might try Fragrance Buddy - I haven't tried too many of them, but have found that the ones I have tried stick. I also like Sweet Cakes, but you have to email them to get the IFRA usage amounts which is inconvenient. The one supplier I haven't had good luck with is Nature's Garden. I tried probably a dozen samples and all but one or two were so weak OOB I didn't even try to use most of them. Other people seem to have great luck with NG though, so I just must have picked duds. It helps to read reviews on the websites and also here in the Fragrance Oil section. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MFTWfchk-c7sNswuh-yaTdRf1M/edit#gid=778656389



Thank you dibbles! I was apparently throwing a bit of a tantrum [emoji23] I went back and reassessed my old soaps and it’s not as bad as I made it out to be, just a cranky old broad that needed some sleep haha!
Appreciate the info- that’s really helpful [emoji5]


----------



## Rusti (Aug 19, 2018)

Cellador said:


> I am a FO Ho ....I have a whole shelf of FOs and I still want more. Umm, the entire Fragrance Formulator sample set at WSP is 50% right now, and I'm actually considering it. I have several of the individual scents that I haven't used yet....but, but....so many FOs that can be mixed! At 50% off! Help...



I'm considering that one too, but I really ought not. At least not this time around. For one thing I don't have the space for it and for another I need to cool my spending jets for the month!


----------



## Cellador (Aug 19, 2018)

Rusti said:


> I'm considering that one too, but I really ought not. At least not this time around. For one thing I don't have the space for it and for another I need to cool my spending jets for the month!


I know, I feel the same way, but my birthday is next month & my husband said he would consider it my gift. Lol, but now I'm second guessing myself...But, it works out to $1.22 per oz of FO since there's no shipping....ugh. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Saponificarian (Aug 20, 2018)

Just to help you Celladoor, I would totally buy it  it’s your birthday after all.... not that am an FO HO or anything


----------



## I_like_melts (Aug 20, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> ....admitting that I am an FO HO !!!
> 
> I just tallied up what I have spent on FO's so far.
> 
> ...




I'm up to 6 spice racks now - and the majority of mine are 1 - 2 oz, with a few 4 - 8 oz. Only 2 shelves currently reserved for mica and glitter. I also have a bag and a box that won't fit. Can't wait to see what this looks like when volume picks up.


----------



## amd (Aug 20, 2018)

Me! Pick Me! I've put myself on an FO ban until I use up some of my stash. Most of mine are 1-2 oz bottles, although I do have some 4oz and 8oz bottles. Only a couple 16oz bottles of fragrances that I make a lot of. Mostly Crafter's Choice (I got sucked into WSP and just now starting to shake it off), and about 15 sample sizes from BCN. I started looking at Nature's Garden, but got overwhelmed. I'll give them a try again when I have my FO's back under 100...


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 20, 2018)

I could never be on the "Ban" list, but I bet the hubby would like me to be . I only have a craft case filled with 1-2 oz samples my cabinets are filled with 1-2 lb bottles and the racks hold the 5-25 lb totes. As a side note, all fragrances are purchased with my sales money. The only time I really purchase sample bottles is to test fo's from California Candle Supply. Since he is a candle supplier some of his fragrances do not play nice, although most are now being formulated as Body Safe, they are no optimized for cp soap. Some such as his Volcano work fantastically in cp and hold.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 20, 2018)

zanzalawi said:


> I am a remorseful FOHO!
> I have so many FOs I find I’m so disappointed in!
> I haven’t been pleased with fragrances I tried from nurture- they seem to have all faded in cp
> And I have a boatload from WSP that haven’t stuck very well either
> ...



I also had a lot of bad luck with many of Nurture's fo's.  Over the past couple years I bought several (23), many Lush dupes. Most of them faded terribly and I went back to post reviews of them - only find that Lush had discontinued a lot of them.  The thing is - when it came to the Lush dupes -  nobody liked them, nobody,  and couldn't get people to take them away.  They got donated and I'm not sure they were happy to have them.

Now I only order from the Nurture's best selling list, but only the more classic (recognizeable) scents like Awaken, BRV,  rosemary mint, Fresh Cut Roses, and am very happy with them.  Although I do have a nearly full 16 bottle of Satsuma left that I won't soap; big fader for me.

As for WSP; I haven't been wow'ed by any of their fo's and there's only a handful I need to order from them.  Generally I'm satisfied with what I've tried.  

NG; mixed results. But then their inventory is massive!  What few I've ordered from them isn't a fair sample at all.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 20, 2018)

"My greatest fear is that, when I die, my husband will sell my crafting supplies for what I told him I paid for them."
Also:
"Teach your kids crafts and they'll never have money for drugs."

I have neither a husband nor children, but it rings true!


----------



## I_like_melts (Aug 20, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I could never be on the "Ban" list, but I bet the hubby would like me to be . I only have a craft case filled with 1-2 oz samples my cabinets are filled with 1-2 lb bottles and the racks hold the 5-25 lb totes. As a side note, all fragrances are purchased with my sales money. The only time I really purchase sample bottles is to test fo's from California Candle Supply. Since he is a candle supplier some of his fragrances do not play nice, although most are now being formulated as Body Safe, they are no optimized for cp soap. Some such as his Volcano work fantastically in cp and hold.



I'm trying to move away from 1 - 2 oz bottles, but it is 100% based on growth. I'll still buy the occasional one oz if its a scent Im somewhat apprehensive about or may not sell well (but I would like to have for whatever reason - cornbread is a recent example). I have a lot from Aztec, but when I place my order (prob in Sept) it will be for mostly 8 oz bottles. No room for more tiny ones lol I can't imagine having 25 lb totes o.o


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 20, 2018)

It is certainly trial and error from any supplier. I have a few from Peak I love, I also love BRV from Soapsupplies.net it sticks with no A or D. I have several from NG that I use for regular stock some from Soapalooza, can't go without Big Sur, a couple from B&B (not my favorite supplier), and very few from WSP, but can go without their Nag Champa (also not on my fav supplier list), a few from Camden Grey and Rustic Escentuals and Bonsai from Oregon Trails is a good seller for me.


----------



## I_like_melts (Aug 20, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> It is certainly trial and error from any supplier. I have a few from Peak I love, I also love BRV from Soapsupplies.net it sticks with no A or D. I have several from NG that I use for regular stock some from Soapalooza, can't go without Big Sur, a couple from B&B (not my favorite supplier), and very few from WSP, but can go without their Nag Champa (also not on my fav supplier list), a few from Camden Grey and Rustic Escentuals and Bonsai from Oregon Trails is a good seller for me.



I LOVE NG for scents, as they have a wide selection and many obscure/origional combinations. I get my wax from them too. I also order from WSP and Nurture Soap fairly often.


----------

